# Tal Calculation error! Please help



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello,

I am currently trying to flash a zgw (zgw 02 mid plus) on the bench and unfortunately get this error when trying to do a tal calculation. The reason I am trying to flash the zgw is because it is looking for head unit cic when i am trying to install an nbt evo unit.

DetailInfo must not be null for ECU ECUId:JBBF_0x00 [1608]:dunno:









Thanks for the help


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Update: I have tried different i level (ship) but get the same error when trying older i levels. When trying newer i levels i get a different error but this is when calculating an svt target.

Generating target SVT with strategy complete flash and integration level "F001-15-07-503" (target) and "F001-12-07-500" (shipment) failed. [C324]
KIS error: Das logistische Teil mit der Sachnummer 9385183 ist nicht bestellbar. [1283]

thanks for any help


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

Update: I was able to get the first error solved by editing the SVT_soll and right clicking the on the ECU and then going to New (drop down) and add ecu detail info.

Went to flash zgw again and went through without errors.

One wierd thing was the vin changed on the zgw which i wanted but build date did not.:dunno:

I went ahead to flash the head unit and now get a different error if anyone could help

negative response error: 
code: the result contains an error
description: Service DSC has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=53327][ErrorCodeDescription=service execution failed][VendorCode=32768][VendorCodeDescription=VCI-specific error (WRONG_TARGET) occured: 67][InterfaceErrorCode=0x43][InterfaceErrorCodeDescription=interface-specific error]
severity: ERROR

Any ideas welcome as I have decided to use the unit as a test unit.

thanks in advance


----------



## dee_0005 (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm not sure if it makes a difference but on my bench I've tried 3 different headunits 2 of them were Nbt's and an entry unit and none come up when I read ecu in svt actual on tal calculation page. The only ecu's that populate are zgw and zbe3 which are connected. 

I then hooked up my entry headunit which was installed in the car to make sure everything communicated on the bench and sure enough it did. Touch control worked with entry unit and was able to go through menus on display but unfortunately still could not read headunit ecu.

I do not have anything else connected except zgw, touch control and headunit.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

dee_0005 said:


> Update: I was able to get the first error solved by editing the SVT_soll and right clicking the on the ECU and then going to New (drop down) and add ecu detail info.
> 
> Went to flash zgw again and went through without errors.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I have same problem here error c324. trying to flash ZGW to change vin. What did you edit?


----------

